# Avatar



## finsl2r (Apr 23, 2013)

How do I change my avatar that shows by my name?


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 23, 2013)

Click on "My Profile" in the top toolbar then look right under your avatar and it will say "Replace Avatar" just click on that to change the picture.


----------

